# Twin girls!! :)



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Cinderella had twin doelings around midnight of the 7th? 8th? Not sure which day, honestly. :lol:

The gold is named Ginger, but if I ever get her registered her name will be Aurora on the papers. 
The black is Zoe, registered name would be Solar Eclipse. 
There are more pics on the end of this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/cinderella-159031/index11.html
I would post those here again, but they are not on this computer, sorry. 
Anyway, without further ado, here they are. Sorry it took me so long to get this up.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! They are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too freakin' cute for words


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks!!  I need to get a video; they're just started to really run and jump like little jumping beans today. :laugh:
It too cute to watch.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

*proceeds to go to Texas and 'borrow' the cuties*


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my...they are adorable!
I love the little black one, just precious.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Emma, you _need_ some Nigie babies!! I might let you have Zoe....  if I could part with either of them...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ginger looks like she has a stretched out heart on her side in the first pic. 
That second to last pic of them is so stinkin adorable!!! They are precious babies!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! And I love the white tail tip on the black one


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> Emma, you _need_ some Nigie babies!! I might let you have Zoe....  if I could part with either of them...


No..... I need some _Alpine_ babies, since that's what I have... I'll do just fine adoring yours


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Ginger looks like she has a stretched out heart on her side in the first pic.
> That second to last pic of them is so stinkin adorable!!! They are precious babies!


I love that pic too! I can't believe I caught it.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

But, but.... _everyone_ needs a few Nigie babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how adorable 
I love them both


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Soooooo cute!!!! Congrats! :smile:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaslass said:


> Emma, you _need_ some Nigie babies!! I might let you have Zoe....  if I could part with either of them...


Yes, Emma needs to start breeding Nigerians..then I would have a connection when I need that new doeling, as we're both in Michigan! :wink:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

WillowGem said:


> Yes, Emma needs to start breeding Nigerians..then I would have a connection when I need that new doeling, as we're both in Michigan! :wink:


:lol: I could find you a Nigerian breeder easy peasy! However, if you want an Alpine, you know where to go


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:shocked: How great, Sarah! Twin does are always nice


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, twin girls! That's double the cuteness and girly fun!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Awwww adorable Sarah! I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, you'll have babies soon, Sarah don't worry!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but CONGRATS!!! they are too freaking CUTE!!! I love how fluffy they are already.


----------

